# How long does mite treatment take?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forums and did a search on the topic but didn't find an answer. My hedgehog, Herby, was scratching and losing quills 2 weeks ago and last Monday I took him to the vet who diagnosed mites. In his scraping he only found 1 small mite but believes there are eggs under Herby's quills. He treated with Revolution and I have a follow up in a month. 
After his treatment last Monday he's been more active but still huffy. He's also still losing between 5-10 quills a day even after the treatment. Is this normal? And how long does revolution take to kick in? He was scratching today and last night maybe twice when I watched him. 
Thanks!


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought they couldn't have Revolution as it was deadly for hedgehogs. I use mini xeno which takes 2 weeks. No bathes for 2 weeks. Xeno is good with internal pests as well.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Revolution is actually fine for hedgehogs


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah it's safe. I just don't know how long it takes to kick in. Also I'm trying figure out if him scratching and losing quills is normal through the treatment.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> The dosage is .01 ml/cc per 400grams of weight. That is . zero one, not .1
> 
> Many vets are now suggesting it be repeated at 3 week intervals for 3 doses.


It may take a few days to kick in. You could give a aveno bath to help soothe the skin.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

anna m said:


> I thought they couldn't have Revolution as it was deadly for hedgehogs.


Incorrect. The dangerous one is Ivermectin, which also goes by the name of Ivomec.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm so relieved. The vet said that it would be a few weeks till he gets back to normal, so his quilling and scratching will be normal for now. But his poop is slimey and gooey on and off right now. I forgot to ask if that was normal...I hope so.


----------

